# any way to delete battery full icon on status bar



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

is there a zip or a way to remove this using sq lite


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

Systemui.apk is where its located I believe. Just decompile that apk and either black out the PNG pictures or use Photoshop to make the transparent 

Follow me on Twitter
@das7982


----------

